# [WELLINGTON] New Zealand



## Guest

*[WELLINGTON]* has a population of 386 000 people and is New Zealand's political centre, housing Parliament and the head offices of all Government Ministries and Departments, plus the bulk of the foreign diplomatic missions that are based in New Zealand. The city's centre supports an arts scene, café culture and nightlife much larger than many cities of a similar size. It is an important centre of New Zealand's film and theatre industry, and second to Auckland in terms of numbers of screen industry businesses. Wellington has the 12th best quality of living in the world in 2009, a ranking holding steady from 2007, according to a 2007 study by consulting company Mercer. Of cities in the Asia Pacific region, Wellington ranked third (2009) behind Auckland and Sydney, Australia. Of New Zealand cities only Auckland rated higher with a ranking of fourth best in the world in 2009, rising slightly from fifth in 2006 and 2007.

*PART 1:*


----------



## kalibob32

wow it looks so fresh
great pics of a great city


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit




----------



## Guest

*PART 2:*


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit




----------



## ashton

^ Great!


----------



## Diego_GDL.

I want to visit New Zeland! I will save all my money to go to New Zeland!
Looks like a great contry full of interesting things, great cities and landscapes

Sydney you are a great photographer!!!

Greetings from Guadalajara Mexico


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice and of course beautiful photos from Wellington :cheers:


----------



## Varzuga




----------



## Vagamundo.

excellent pictures from downtown! there are many interesting buildings and hauses, beautiful city!


----------



## Guest

kalibob32 said:


> wow it looks so fresh
> great pics of a great city


Thanks, it was a rather fresh morning and the city is very clean - just how I like it :cheers: Thanks for the comment.



ashton said:


> ^ Great!


Thanks Ashton :colgate:




Diego_GDL. said:


> I want to visit New Zeland! I will save all my money to go to New Zeland!
> Looks like a great contry full of interesting things, great cities and landscapes
> 
> Sydney you are a great photographer!!!
> 
> Greetings from Guadalajara Mexico


You must do yourself a favour and visit NZ - well worth it, especially South Island. The islands are small enough so that you don't have to travel great distances or for a very long period of time. The cities are all so different and very unique, amazing considering that the country's entire population is only approx. 4.4 million. Thanks for the compliment mate :colgate: 




christos-greece said:


> Awesome, very nice and of course beautiful photos from Wellington :cheers:


Thanks :colgate:




vagamundo. said:


> excellent pictures from downtown! there are many interesting buildings and hauses, beautiful city!


Thanks mate, the city reminds me of a mix between San Francisco and Melbourne.


----------



## Guest

*PART 3:*


----------



## aster4000

beautiful and neat city.
I like those old colonial buildings.


----------



## Guest

aster4000 said:


> beautiful and neat city.
> I like those old colonial buildings.


Thank you - the city is lucky enough to have maintained their colonial architecture and this creates a very special mix of old and new :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*PART 4:*


----------



## Guest

*PART 5:*


----------



## Milan Luka

:cheers:

You gotta love Wellington, yeah! 

Top thread guys. Makes me wanna book another trip. 

Worth it for the coffee alone!  Tell me, where did you eat/drink?


----------



## Guest

Milan Luka said:


> :cheers:
> 
> You gotta love Wellington, yeah!
> 
> Top thread guys. Makes me wanna book another trip.
> 
> Worth it for the coffee alone!  Tell me, where did you eat/drink?


Oh yes, I do love Wellington - even more so when the sun came out on our last day there - it was pure magic along Oriental Parade - pics forthcoming 

We went to the one and only PRAVDA - awesome !! and of course the city is littered with MOJO ... I wish that Auckland had more


----------



## Guest

*PART 6:*


----------



## Мартин

Breathtaking city! I am starting to fall in love with New Zealand.


----------



## Andre_idol

I know that looks "weird" and too kind of me come and comment (almost) every update but what can I do? :lol: ...look at that view of the last shot...:drool:


----------



## oceanmdx

Awesome city.


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> I know that looks "weird" and too kind of me come and comment (almost) every update but what can I do? :lol: ...look at that view of the last shot...:drool:


It is not weird, I love it mate  Please continue and thank you 




oceanmdx said:


> Awesome city.


Thanks for the comment


----------



## Guest

*PART 29:*


----------



## Andre_idol

SYDNEY said:


>


If we don´t have money to live on the Mount we can always...yeah:banana: I would just buy a city bicycle instead of the one in the front and I´d be ready to live here...or around NZ 

:cheers:


----------



## dancle

I just went through the whole thread, and just have to say beautiful pictures!! It really looks like a beautiful city! Keep up the good work!:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece

Lovely, very nice those recent photos from Wellington


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> If we don´t have money to live on the Mount we can always...yeah:banana: I would just buy a city bicycle instead of the one in the front and I´d be ready to live here...or around NZ
> 
> :cheers:


:lol: Yeah I agree with you, I could quite easily have one of those gypsy caravans - some of them are very cute indeed but it won't be long before we catch a case of cabin fever ... have a great weekend and be naughty  




dancle said:


> I just went through the whole thread, and just have to say beautiful pictures!! It really looks like a beautiful city! Keep up the good work!:cheers:


Thanks mate, you are too kind :colgate: Thanks for the time to browse and thanks for the comment.




christos-greece said:


> Lovely, very nice those recent photos from Wellington


Thanks Christos, have a fabulous weekend mate.


----------



## Guest

*PART 30:*


----------



## christos-greece

@SYDNEY: Welcome, and thanks for the updates...


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> @SYDNEY: Welcome, and thanks for the updates...


And thank you for your comment :colgate:


----------



## Guest

*PART 31:*


----------



## Guest

*PART 32:*


----------



## Andre_idol

I love the houses and the buildings around the beach and on the hills...except that ones up the hill in the last picture...too big...big cut in the landscape hno:


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> I love the houses and the buildings around the beach and on the hills...except that ones up the hill in the last picture...too big...big cut in the landscape hno:


Aaaaah so do I ..... those modern ones high up on the hill are my favourite - my kind of passion palace


----------



## Guest

*PART 33:*


----------



## Milan Luka

To be able to do weekend walks on Oriental Parade. With great views of the cbd. What a life that would be.



SYDNEY said:


>


The view in the other direction aint half bad either.


----------



## Guest

Milan Luka said:


> To be able to do weekend walks on Oriental Parade. With great views of the cbd. What a life that would be. The view in the other direction aint half bad either.


It has a fantastic energy to it, surrounded by beauty (scenery, people and architecture) - you are right, what more can you ask for


----------



## Guest

*PART 34:*


----------



## Andre_idol

Dream place :yes:


----------



## Guest

*SATURDAY* | 30 OCTOBER 2010




WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Not long and we are back in Wellington  I can't wait.


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Not long and we are back in Wellington  I can't wait.


Yeah - 9 more weeks :colgate:


----------



## Guest

*SATURDAY* | 30 OCTOBER 2010




WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## fozzy

Great photo's!!!!!!!!! wish i was there "it's bloody snowing here in leeds".


----------



## DML2

Three great NZ threads going at once - well done


----------



## Guest

fozzy said:


> Great photo's!!!!!!!!! wish i was there "it's bloody snowing here in leeds".


It is all over the news here - looks f***ing cold  Hang in there mate, it can only get warmer as time goes by. Thanks for the comment and the kind words.




DML2 said:


> Three great NZ threads going at once - well done


It is hard work but somebody has to do it  Thanks DML2, I appreciate your comments mate :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*SATURDAY* | 30 OCTOBER 2010




WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*SATURDAY* | 30 OCTOBER 2010




WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*SATURDAY* | 30 OCTOBER 2010




WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Incredibly beautiful, we could spend all day walking through the botanical gardens


----------



## eastadl

brilliant snaps again. I think I did the exact same route down from the gardens


this one is one of favourite all time shots


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Incredibly beautiful, we could spend all day walking through the botanical gardens


:cheers:



eastadl said:


> brilliant snaps again. I think I did the exact same route down from the gardens - this one is one of favourite all time shots


Thank you :colgate: It does seem to be a natural progression with a breakfast / coffee in the village down below  Thanks mate, that is very kind of you :hug:


----------



## Guest

*SATURDAY* | 30 OCTOBER 2010




WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*SATURDAY* | 30 OCTOBER 2010




WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*SATURDAY* | 30 OCTOBER 2010




WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Taken a few days ago in Wellington.



You can't beat Wellington on a good day! by frozenpuddle, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Lovely and very nice -summer- photos from Wellington


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Taken a few days ago in Wellington.


Oooooh - lovely :colgate:




christos-greece said:


> ^^ Lovely and very nice -summer- photos from Wellington


Cheers mate :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*SATURDAY* | 30 OCTOBER 2010




WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*SATURDAY* | 30 OCTOBER 2010




WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

How quaint, I can see us in one of those little cottages :colgate:


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> How quaint, I can see us in one of those little cottages :colgate:


I have no objection to that idea :colgate:


----------



## Guest

*SATURDAY* | 30 OCTOBER 2010




WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Just very nice and great photos from Wellington, SYDNEY


----------



## Andre_idol

Ah this lovely place again! Loved the 5th photo with the number written in the house (I won´t try to quote it cause I´ll probably fail :lol: )


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Just very nice and great photos from Wellington, SYDNEY


Thanks :colgate:




Andre_idol said:


> Ah this lovely place again! Loved the 5th photo with the number written in the house (I won´t try to quote it cause I´ll probably fail :lol: )


Thank you, I am glad that you took the time to browse through my latest offering  Thanks mate I appreciate it :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*SATURDAY* | 30 OCTOBER 2010




WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*SATURDAY* | 30 OCTOBER 2010




WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*SATURDAY* | 30 OCTOBER 2010




WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*SATURDAY* | 30 OCTOBER 2010




WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Aaron W

So much beauty!


----------



## Guest

Aaron W said:


> So much beauty!


It is therefore safe to assume that you are a lover of beauty :colgate: Thanks for the comment mate :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*SATURDAY* | 30 OCTOBER 2010




WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*SATURDAY* | 30 OCTOBER 2010




WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr



WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Beautiful city, beautiful photographs


----------



## Andre_idol

*insert comment saying how beautiful this place is here*


----------



## christos-greece

And beautiful, very nice new photos from this -beautiful- city


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Beautiful city, beautiful photographs


:colgate: :kiss:




Andre_idol said:


> *insert comment saying how beautiful this place is here*


 I could so live in Wellington but only during the summer months 




christos-greece said:


> And beautiful, very nice new photos from this -beautiful- city


Cheers mate, I can always rely on you


----------



## Guest

*SATURDAY* | 30 OCTOBER 2010




WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 30 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


*SUNDAY* | 31 OCTOBER 2010



WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Keep it up SYDNEY... as usually very nice shots


----------



## Guest

Deanb said:


> keep it going





christos-greece said:


> Keep it up SYDNEY... as usually very nice shots


Thanks boys, I am going like a boeing  It is hard work this :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*SUNDAY* | 31 OCTOBER 2010



WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*SUNDAY* | 31 OCTOBER 2010



WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## kingsway

beautiful!!!! one of the best.


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Exactly :cheers: very nice photos for sure kay:


----------



## Guest

kingsway said:


> beautiful!!!! one of the best.


Cheers mate, you are very kind 




christos-greece said:


> ^^ Exactly :cheers: very nice photos for sure kay:


Thanks CG, how is your weekend going ?


----------



## Guest

*SUNDAY* | 31 OCTOBER 2010



WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*SUNDAY* | 31 OCTOBER 2010



WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*SUNDAY* | 31 OCTOBER 2010



WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


*WELLINGTON AIRPORT*


WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 31 OCT 2010 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr

*THE END*​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Ten more days and we are back in Wellington :kiss:


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Ten more days and we are back in Wellington :kiss:


9 more days :colgate: It is going to be fun, fun, fun :kiss:


----------



## Guest

*FRIDAY | 21 JANUARY 2011*



WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Beautiful, I love the last pic :drool:


----------



## Guest

*FRIDAY | 21 JANUARY 2011*



WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*FRIDAY | 21 JANUARY 2011*



WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ I like those downtown photos from Wellington, SYDNEY


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> ^^ I like those downtown photos from Wellington, SYDNEY


Thanks mate, I aim to please


----------



## Guest

*FRIDAY | 21 JANUARY 2011*



WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*FRIDAY | 21 JANUARY 2011*



WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*FRIDAY | 21 JANUARY 2011*



WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Andre_idol

SYDNEY said:


> I would like to thank my partner for believing in me, my fans and my trusted camera. I feel very humble, thank you :colgate:
> 
> P.S. what is the prize ? :lol:


Straight from my hometown...our trademark...tcharan!










Hope you have some space at home for it :lol:


----------



## christos-greece

Wellington lately is really lovely and very nice; thanks again for those updated photos SYDNEY


----------



## Deanb

wagamama! i remember that one back from London  

cool pix hun


----------



## charpentier

SYDNEY said:


> I aim to please and to make people like you happy :colgate: Welly is the term used locally for Wellington - it is also called Wellywood


Mission accomplished :cheers: And thanks for the info.
The last photos are inviting, I just feel like sitting down at one of the tables above and relaxing


----------



## Deanb

charpentier said:


> Mission accomplished :cheers: And thanks for the info.
> The last photos are inviting, I just feel like sitting down at one of the tables above and relaxing


how bout lying on the grass and soaking up the sun??


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> Straight from my hometown...our trademark...tcharan!
> 
> Hope you have some space at home for it :lol:


Is he a model or local film star ?




christos-greece said:


> Wellington lately is really lovely and very nice; thanks again for those updated photos SYDNEY


You are most welcome mate and thanks for the comment :cheers:




Deanb said:


> wagamama! i remember that one back from London
> 
> cool pix hun


Thanks hun :hug:




charpentier said:


> Mission accomplished :cheers: And thanks for the info.
> The last photos are inviting, I just feel like sitting down at one of the tables above and relaxing


That is what Wellingtonians do - cafe hopping. They love to sit, drink coffee and chill - there is no rush in Wellington  You are most welcome and I appreciate all your comments


----------



## Andre_idol

SYDNEY said:


> Is he a model or local film star ?


A legend! 
http://www.traditioninaction.org/religious/h017rp.BarcelosRooster_Jordan.html


----------



## Guest

Andre_idol said:


> A legend!
> http://www.traditioninaction.org/religious/h017rp.BarcelosRooster_Jordan.html


Well in that case I accept my prize with open legs, I mean - arms  Thanks mate :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*FRIDAY | 21 JANUARY 2011*



WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


*FRIDAY | 22 JANUARY 2011*



WELLINGTON 22 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 22 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Diego_GDL.

I really like the photos, especially the last one, Wellington is a beautiful city. Thanks Sydney, great job!


----------



## Guest

Diego_GDL. said:


> I really like the photos, especially the last one, Wellington is a beautiful city. Thanks Sydney, great job!


Cheers mate, you are most welcome and thanks for your comment, it is much appreciated :cheers:


----------



## Pezerinno

Sydney posts some of my favourite threads on this forum  Thank you!


----------



## Guest

Pezerinno said:


> Sydney posts some of my favourite threads on this forum  Thank you!


Thanks mate, that is very kind of you :colgate:


----------



## Guest

*FRIDAY | 22 JANUARY 2011*



WELLINGTON 22 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 22 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 22 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 22 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 22 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 22 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 22 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 22 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 22 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 22 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*FRIDAY | 22 JANUARY 2011*



WELLINGTON 22 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 22 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 22 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 22 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 22 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 22 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 22 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 22 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 22 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 22 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*FRIDAY | 22 JANUARY 2011*



WELLINGTON 22 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 22 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 22 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 22 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 22 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 22 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 22 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 22 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 22 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 22 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*FRIDAY | 22 JANUARY 2011*



WELLINGTON 22 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 22 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 22 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 22 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 22 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 22 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


WELLINGTON 22 JAN 11 by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr

*THE END*​


----------



## Guest

Can this city get any better ?, well the answer is yes ! Every time I go back there I love it more and more. Often referred to as the "Hippest little capital in the World" (and well deserved) you could quite easily be in San Francisco or Melbourne. Enjoy the pics ....

*14 SEPTEMBER 2012 | PART 1*


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*14 SEPTEMBER 2012 | PART 2*


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


14 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*15 SEPTEMBER 2012 | PART 16*


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## capricorn2000

SYDNEY said:


> 15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


What this piece of art conjures up to me is the pyramid of Egypt with date palms around in desert color.
Absolutely,Wellington is a cool city of cool people in action.


----------



## Guest

capricorn2000 said:


> What this piece of art conjures up to me is the pyramid of Egypt with date palms around in desert color.
> Absolutely,Wellington is a cool city of cool people in action.


So true, I have never taken the time to read about all the symbolic gestures of the art work but I do know that the palm tree or Nikau Palm is the World's Southern most naturally occurring palm tree. I need to stop and read  Thanks mate and have a great weekend - ours is nearly over


----------



## Guest

*15 SEPTEMBER 2012 | PART 17*


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece

Lovely, very nice new photos from Wellington


----------



## Guest

christos-greece said:


> Lovely, very nice new photos from Wellington


Thank you :hug:


----------



## Guest

*15 SEPTEMBER 2012 | PART 18*


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*15 SEPTEMBER 2012 | PART 19*


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON, BOTANICAL GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON, BOTANICAL GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON, BOTANICAL GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON, BOTANICAL GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON, BOTANICAL GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON, BOTANICAL GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON, BOTANICAL GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON, BOTANICAL GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON, BOTANICAL GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*15 SEPTEMBER 2012 | PART 20*


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON, BOTANICAL GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON, BOTANICAL GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON, BOTANICAL GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON, BOTANICAL GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON, BOTANICAL GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON BOTANICAL GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON BOTANICAL GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON BOTANICAL GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON BOTANICAL GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON BOTANICAL GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*15 SEPTEMBER 2012 | PART 22*


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON BOTANICAL GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON BOTANICAL GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON BOTANICAL GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON BOTANICAL GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON BOTANICAL GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON BOTANICAL GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON BOTANICAL GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON BOTANICAL GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON BOTANICAL GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON BOTANICAL GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*15 SEPTEMBER 2012 | PART 23*


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON BOTANICAL GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON BOTANICAL GARDENS by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

:applause:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Indeed awesome, very nice new shots :cheers:


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> :applause:


Thanks :kiss:




christos-greece said:


> ^^ Indeed awesome, very nice new shots :cheers:


Cheers mate :hug:


----------



## Guest

*15 SEPTEMBER 2012 | PART 24*


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*15 SEPTEMBER 2012 | PART 25*


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*15 SEPTEMBER 2012 | PART 26*


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*15 SEPTEMBER 2012 | PART 27*


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

The Art Deco Cathedral isn't something that you see everyday, definitely a National treasure.


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> The Art Deco Cathedral isn't something that you see everyday, definitely a National treasure.


It is unique and beautiful :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*16 SEPTEMBER 2012 | PART 36*



16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## madonnagirl

lovely city and vibrant city center.


----------



## Guest

madonnagirl said:


> lovely city and vibrant city center.


Thanks :hug:


----------



## Guest

*16 SEPTEMBER 2012 | PART 37*



16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Fantastic images from Wellington. It reminds me of Melbourne?


----------



## capricorn2000

Perfect, perfect,perfect city - beauty, charm and class - a city of superlatives.
Syd, you're awesome.


----------



## Fred_

Love this city and love this thread. Probably one of the most relevants of whole SSC. Thanks, Sydney!


----------



## italiano_pellicano

nice city , looks very clean


----------



## Guest

openlyJane said:


> Fantastic images from Wellington. It reminds me of Melbourne?


Yeah, it has many elements of Melbourne but Wellington's setting is much, much better. It also reminds many people of San Francisco :cheers:




capricorn2000 said:


> Perfect, perfect,perfect city - beauty, charm and class - a city of superlatives.
> Syd, you're awesome.


Aaaaah thanks, that is so sweet of you :hug:




Fred_ said:


> Love this city and love this thread. Probably one of the most relevants of whole SSC. Thanks, Sydney!


Cheers mate thanks for the kind words and I hope that you keep on enjoying it 




italiano_pellicano said:


> nice city , looks very clean


It is very clean and full of soul  Thanks for the comment :hug:


----------



## Guest

*16 SEPTEMBER 2012 | PART 38*



16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*16 SEPTEMBER 2012 | PART 39*



16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mr_kiwi_fruit

Weather plays no part in a Wellingtonian's life, they live it to the full :applause:


----------



## Daviegraham

I love Wellington and I love New Zealand. 

I was lucky enough to spend 3 months living and travelling around the country a few years ago and it absolutely left its mark. What a beautiful country you live in, thank you for the photos!


----------



## Guest

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


> Weather plays no part in a Wellingtonian's life, they live it to the full :applause:


Yeah, the couldn't give a toss and celebrate life - the Wellington way :cheers:




Daviegraham said:


> I love Wellington and I love New Zealand.
> 
> I was lucky enough to spend 3 months living and travelling around the country a few years ago and it absolutely left its mark. What a beautiful country you live in, thank you for the photos!


Cheers mate, I am happy to read that you had an amazing time. I think that you will find that quite a lot has changed in the Country on your next visit  When in Auckland again let me know and I will gladly show you around :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*16 SEPTEMBER 2012 | PART 40*



16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*16 SEPTEMBER 2012 | PART 41*



16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr​


----------



## Diego_GDL.

Such an amazing city!!! I really want to visit all New Zealand, all the pictures you take for all the cities are just amazing, great job Sydney!
Greeting from México!


----------



## Guest

Diego_GDL. said:


> Such an amazing city!!! I really want to visit all New Zealand, all the pictures you take for all the cities are just amazing, great job Sydney!
> Greeting from México!


Thanks mate, I hope that you get to visit us one day :hug:


----------



## Guest

*16 SEPTEMBER 2012 | PART 42*



16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON AIRPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON AIRPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


16 SEP 12 WELLINGTON AIRPORT by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


*THE END*​


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Really good, very nice updates from Wellington


----------



## Guest

fieldsofdreams said:


> First time viewing yet another fabulous thread of yours, Sydney, and Wellington sure looks truly adorable indeed! I mean, with your latest showcase, I must say that the city, perched on the southern end of North Island, is a fantastic capital city with a lot of mid-rise towers, plentiful of street art (oh I love that sculpture of a man about to jump onto the water!), and the variety of little details found on many buildings (i.e. a harmony of colors on an apartment block, the wavy design of a building on Part 5, and the various geometric shapes found along a waterfront building on picture 1 of Part 5). And wait a minute: did I see a replica palm tree too? That looks interesting -- it's like a complete rendering of the real thing! And I am amazed too with the written words found on a few of the pavements you've walked through, like "I live at the edge of the universe like everyone else" and "Light dances on hills...": those give me a sense of inspiration and delight because those truly reflect the harmonious atmosphere of New Zealand as a whole, and you're right: the beauty of San Francisco + the urban nature of Melbourne could combine and become Wellington!
> 
> Well done again, Sydney! I will look into your album and be inspired by NZ's capital! :hug:


Thanks, I am glad to read that you are as inspired as I am :hug:




TeaTree said:


> This is the second time I have looked thru ur Wellington showcase Sydney. When I first saw Wellington, I thought hang on here, has Sydney decided to take pics of a pair of waterproof boots? but then realized it is another city in ur colorful country. Wait a minute, did I see a sculpture of a body perfect naked diver? In all Sydney, u have presented another colorful showcase and I would be spoiled for choice over Wellington and Auckland and become so stressed over which decision to make, that I would hop to Christchurch to make up my mind. In all Sydney, another wonderful showcase. Gud show.


Cheers mate :cheers:




Diego_GDL. said:


> AWESOME PICTURES SYDNEY!!! New Zealand amaze me more and more in every picture, hope one day to travel there......... Wellington looks great btw.


You've got to do it, I am going to miss NZ so much when I move to MEL but I will definitely make it my mission to return home at least once a year 




skylark said:


> lovely contemporary designs and the harbour environs are simply awesome.


Thanks, I love the place - if only it was bigger and less shaky 




charliewong90 said:


> spledid pictures - the city is seemingly very clean and safe too....


It is regarded as one of the World's safest cities by the UN so no problems there  Thanks for the comment :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*28 JULY 2013 - PART 6 *


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Botev1912

Really nice pictures. I want to visit New Zealand and Australia, but it's so expensive. I just looked and plane tickets cost at least 1600 USD and the duration is 35 hours


----------



## christos-greece

Awesome, very nice new photos indeed


----------



## Guest

Botev1912 said:


> Really nice pictures. I want to visit New Zealand and Australia, but it's so expensive. I just looked and plane tickets cost at least 1600 USD and the duration is 35 hours


The cost and travel time is a bloody nuisance, I wish that they would just invent a super-sonic plane that costs next to nothing  I would suggest that you save, save, save - get pissed on the plane, pass out and you won't be sorry that you visited us Downunder :colgate:




christos-greece said:


> Awesome, very nice new photos indeed


Aaaaah thanks CG :hug:


----------



## Guest

*28 JULY 2013 - PART 7 *


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Botev1912

SYDNEY said:


> I would suggest that you save, save, save - get pissed on the plane, pass out and you won't be sorry that you visited us Downunder


Which of the two countries do you recommend as a first choice and also what cities in both countries?


----------



## aljuarez

I love the atmosphere in this city!


----------



## Guest

Botev1912 said:


> Which of the two countries do you recommend as a first choice and also what cities in both countries?


I would recommend New Zealand - it is smaller and more diverse in terms of landscapes - from fiords to snow covered alps to geothermal wonderlands to rain forests to bio rich islands to volcanoes to snow white beaches. It is a World in one small Country 

My favourite cities in NZ are Wellington, Queenstown and Mount Maunganui. I have only been to 2 cities in Australia i.e. Sydney and Melbourne so I can't offer much advice there 




aljuarez said:


> I love the atmosphere in this city!


It is fabulous - Like I have said before, if the population was bigger I would be living there years ago :colgate:


----------



## Guest

*28 JULY 2013 - PART 8 *


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*28 JULY 2013 - PART 9 *


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

I really like the feel and vibe of Wellington. Is Auckland as prone to volcanic activity as the south island?


----------



## Guest

openlyJane said:


> I really like the feel and vibe of Wellington. Is Auckland as prone to volcanic activity as the south island?


The North Island is more prone to volcanic activity - The South Island is more prone to earthquakes. Auckland is built on top of more than 50 volcanoes - the highest concentration of volcanoes in the World - that's a scary thought


----------



## Guest

*28 JULY 2013 - PART 10 *


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Highcliff

Mr_kiwi_fruit said:


>


this bus reminded me a bit this one in são paulo...








http://willybus.wordpress.com/tag/millennium-brt/


----------



## Guest

Highcliff said:


> this bus reminded me a bit this one in são paulo...


Trolley buses :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*28 JULY 2013 - PART 11 *


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Bristol Mike

Beautiful shots mate - the winter light is brilliant for photos, love it!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ For once again, beautiful very nice photos :applause:


----------



## Guest

Bristol Mike said:


> Beautiful shots mate - the winter light is brilliant for photos, love it!





christos-greece said:


> ^^ For once again, beautiful very nice photos :applause:


Thanks boys :hug:


----------



## Guest

alexander2000 said:


> neat...I love your photos as always.


Thanks mate :hug:




christos-greece said:


> Awesome, very nice photos as usually :cheers:


:hug:


----------



## Guest

*28 JULY 2013 - PART 22 *


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*28 JULY 2013 - PART 23 *


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Taller Better

Loving your new work, Syd! I'm amazed at the similarity in Colonial architecture that sprang up on the opposite sides of the planet. Beautiful! :cheers:


----------



## Guest

Taller said:


> Loving your new work, Syd! I'm amazed at the similarity in Colonial architecture that sprang up on the opposite sides of the planet. Beautiful! :cheers:


Thanks mate :hug:


----------



## Guest

*28 JULY 2013 - PART 24 *


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*28 JULY 2013 - PART 25 *


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Cool pics!

My daughter has now left Auckland and is in Wellington; she says that last night they had the most tremendous gale force winds. Her initial impressions are as your pictures would suggest: arty and cafe culture!


----------



## Guest

openlyJane said:


> Cool pics!
> 
> My daughter has now left Auckland and is in Wellington; she says that last night they had the most tremendous gale force winds. Her initial impressions are as your pictures would suggest: arty and cafe culture!


Thanks Baby-shoes. I know, I sent her an email asking to meet up this weekend and she told me that she is in Wellington  I hope that she is loving it there ?


----------



## Guest

*28 JULY 2013 - PART 26 *


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest

*28 JULY 2013 - PART 27 *


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane

Nice pics, Sydney.

My daughter says how much smaller than Auckland Wellington is - but how much prettier, and surrounded by hills. She has experienced some tremendous gale force winds in her short time there; and she says there are lots of cafes....

Ultimately, she feels that she will not stay in N.Z or in Australia - and is hoping to get a visa for Canada at the end of the year. She loves New York & Chicago - and Canada is as near as she can, possibly, get in the forseeable future.


----------



## eastadl

Taller said:


> Loving your new work, Syd! I'm amazed at the similarity in Colonial architecture that sprang up on the opposite sides of the planet. Beautiful! :cheers:


very true. There did seem quite similarity between Wellington and Victoria BC in terms of architecture. Similar sized cities too I think.

Very beautiful. Any luck on the sale yet?


----------



## christos-greece

Once again, very nice new photos SYDNEY


----------



## Guest

openlyJane said:


> Nice pics, Sydney.
> 
> My daughter says how much smaller than Auckland Wellington is - but how much prettier, and surrounded by hills. She has experienced some tremendous gale force winds in her short time there; and she says there are lots of cafes....
> 
> Ultimately, she feels that she will not stay in N.Z or in Australia - and is hoping to get a visa for Canada at the end of the year. She loves New York & Chicago - and Canada is as near as she can, possibly, get in the forseeable future.


Thanks hun, Wellington's setting is stunning indeed and rumoured to have more cafes per capita than New York City - they LOVE their cafe culture down there  I would quite easily live there if it had Melbourne's population. 

She is wise to keep on travelling, she's young and there is no reason for her to settle down but I have told her to see South Island before she moves on - it will leave her speechless - a great place to find yourself and cleanse the soul. 




eastadl said:


> Very beautiful. Any luck on the sale yet?


Thanks J :hug: we have decided to place the house on the market in February instead - nobody can be asked right now, everybody is planning for the festive season  We should be in MEL by April / May 2014 - cross fingers 




christos-greece said:


> Once again, very nice new photos SYDNEY


Thanks CG, you are very kind :cheers:


----------



## Guest

*28 JULY 2013 - PART 28 *


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr


28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr

*THE END*​


----------



## Bristol Mike

Great displays as always mate, Wellington really does have some lovely architecture. It also seems a theme in New Zealand cities how clean and well kept the buildings are.


----------



## Guest

Bristol Mike said:


> Great displays as always mate, Wellington really does have some lovely architecture. It also seems a theme in New Zealand cities how clean and well kept the buildings are.


Thanks Mike :hug:


----------

